# Tapatalk



## riblet1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone else have issues accessing the forum with Tapatalk? It used work fine but not for a few weeks.


----------



## turnandburn (Oct 10, 2013)

what r u using? iOS, Android or windows? i know my tapatalk for windows phone sucks....works great on iOS, or at least i knew it worked great. lol.


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 10, 2013)

iPhone 5 ios7


----------



## riblet1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Just figured out Tapatalk works but not Tapatalk pro.


----------



## dummy que (Nov 17, 2013)

just updated my taptalk could get throug before update 1hr. ago WTF


----------



## turnandburn (Nov 17, 2013)

Haven't been able to use my tapatalk since the update about a week ago. Sucks. The mobile app is still pretty kickass.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2013)

Just installed it will try it out.


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Nov 17, 2013)

Mine quit working about 10 days ago, and just started working again today. It seems to do this randomly over the last 6 months or so.


----------



## dummy que (Nov 17, 2013)

how do you down load smf app or get taptalk to work on android device


----------



## driedstick (Nov 17, 2013)

go to your settings do a search for smoking meat forums


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 18, 2013)

go to the bottom of the SMF home page and tap mobile.  Since they came out with that

I haven'tused tap.


----------

